# New Member



## jaamarti (Dec 9, 2014)

This is me introducing myself. I've had cats my whole life (I'm 33). I lost my beautiful Shea-Shea last January thanks to some awful groomers' mistakes. I got my Fritz in July, and let's just say that, even though I love him to death, he's made life miserable ever since. Add that to the boxer puppy my boyfriend got in September, and let's just say I'll be lucky to make it through the holidays without being committed! I'm just here for some friendly advice on a few topics, hopefully without being made to feel like I'm selfish and horrible and don't deserve a cat because I won't rearrange my entire life around my pets. Thanks, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Jaarmarti, 
I'm so sorry about your loss of Shea-Shea...Groomers mistakes? 
That sounds really scary! 
What can we help you with?
(Before you're committed! )


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome! sounds like you need some people to vent at a bit! Before the guys with the snug white coats show up.

I have found that cats tend to rearrange their routines around their caretaker's schedules quite fine. That is as long as they know when mealtimes are generally!  so no worries there.

Do you have pics?


----------

